# Latin word for "existence"



## hawkfan

Is there a Latin word for "existence"?  If not, what would the best substitute be?


----------



## Kael

If you asked me, I'd say the verb 'sum, esse, fui, futurum' (to be, exist) would be pretty close.


----------



## hawkfan

I'm actually looking for a noun that means "existence".  If there isn't one, what would be the closest Latin noun to "existence"?


----------



## Deccius

"Existentia" maybe?


----------



## hawkfan

I looked that up and it's not a word.

I meant more along the lines of a real Latin word that had a meaning that was most closely associated with the English meaning of "existence".


----------



## modus.irrealis

_Existentia_ is a word, but it seems to be a medieval Latin word. If you need a classical word, I'd suggest that _esse_, the infinitive of "to be", might work depending on how you want to use it.


----------



## hawkfan

Would esse be a noun?  As to using it, I would be relating it to another noun. (i.e., he is existence)


----------



## jazyk

Other translations for existence: vita, ortus, aetas.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Yes, _esse_ would be treated as a (neuter) noun, but it can only be used in the nominative. Although, something like _is est esse_ would probably mean something closer to "he is being" rather than "he is existence" so it depends if that is close enough for you. And I'm not sure that this is "good" Latin. If you provided some more context, it might be easier for people here to help you choose the best option.


----------



## jazyk

> Although, something like _is est esse_ would probably mean something closer to "he is being" rather than "he is existence" so it depends if that is close enough for you. And I'm not sure that this is "good" Latin.


I doubt it's good Latin.


----------



## modus.irrealis

jazyk said:


> I doubt it's good Latin.


I wouldn't disagree. I could only find such phrases (things like _Deus est esse_) from medieval works.


----------



## hawkfan

Actually, I was able to resolve the issue on another forum.

Thanks to you all for the help


----------



## Flaminius

Good for you.  But then again, would you care to reproduce that answer for us here?


----------

